# no indexer, no rotary table, gears needed



## hustler (Sep 25, 2012)

I need to make some  module 1 gears for my emcomat 7L lathe, dont have the cash to buy them and i have time on my hands so i am looking to get out of this is as cheap as possible. i have researched the parts i will need  and while i am not sure i have all the figures and dimensions I am wanting to work making these parts into my already full schedule. seems like my days are full with drs and such, ( i had a 5 way bypass nov 2011. my wife was diagnosed with MS in Jan 2012) i am now on disibility and we are having to fight to get  it for her. she is far less able than i am and have drs that have agreed but how to get  va retirement system and SS to understand this is beyond me. off the topic. the question is  what can i do to make change gears and reverse tumbler gears without the indexer or rotary table and just a 3 in 1 machine. i am not really in that big of a hurry and can only work on machine off and on any way. but when time is there i want to take advantage of it.


----------



## AR1911 (Sep 25, 2012)

You can make a simple indexer out of any old gears, perhaps some spare change gears that came with your machine.

Or try this method:

http://users.picknowl.com.au/~gloaming_agnet/cq9325rev7.html


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 25, 2012)

If you or her are on VA retirement or did you mean disable, And if you can't get them motivated then its time to get a lawyer.

The VA works only to there advantage and not yours, I fought them for 40 years before I got my 100% and when I did it was for something they should have been paying me for all along.

Back when I started with them you couldn't get a lawyer to fight for you but you can now.

Paul


----------



## hustler (Sep 25, 2012)

she has applied for disability retirement and have appealed it once already. been denighed both times. lawer has been contacted but nothing seems to be happening so far. i just know this is frustrating. we are now living on nothing but my ssd. i havnt worked since nov 2011. used all the saving we had when my next to last job went south. our house is secure for now but all my other bills have gone to the wayside till we can get back on our feet. getting phone calls all the time.


----------



## hustler (Sep 25, 2012)

AR1911 said:


> You can make a simple indexer out of any old gears, perhaps some spare change gears that came with your machine.
> 
> Or try this method:
> 
> http://users.picknowl.com.au/~gloaming_agnet/cq9325rev7.html



i will try to get by with one of these methods. may go the flycutter route. still contemplateing on the easiest best way. oh yes and cheapest as the easiest would to be buy them. lol


----------



## McRuff (Sep 25, 2012)

My mini indexer, built from scrap with my mill and lathe. No rotary table needed, you can then use it to produce any gear you need with a flycutter profile or an involute cutter. I built it to make gears for my South Bend lathe and to broach splines on same lathe.




If you need drawings:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55310908/Gear cutter fixture 1.pdf

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55310908/Gear cutter fixture 2.pdf


----------

